# Stacking macros. (Practice)



## tomhooper (Feb 27, 2010)

I was just fiddling around with some images I shot earlier today using Zerene Stacker.  (Due to the fact that I am bored out of my skull with Winter.)  Of course the subject was inside and static.  Camera on a tripod using a remote trigger device.  The first images will be one of the series that was used for the stack.  The second is the stacked image.

Shooting info:  Canon XSi, Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro, Tripod, Infrared Remote, Canon MT-24EX Macro Twin Lite flash both heads 1/2 power, shot at  1/250sec, f/8.

Would welcome your comments and thoughts.  Thanks for looking.

Cedar Blooms.





Stacked version. (18 images in stack)




Maple Blooms.




Stacked version. (12 images in stack)


----------



## Allizdog89 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very good demonstration of stacking. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sojourn (Mar 2, 2010)

Is stacking something you do in Photoshop? 

I like this technique...I am usually disappointed with the lack of depth of focus in some of my macro shots, I may have to experiment. :sillysmi:

I use Corel's PhotoPaint (20+years exp.) so I am sure there is some sort of way to do it there.


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2010)

I think you are getting a little bit of a halo effect around your ceder blooms, but overall a really good display of the method. Your second maple is showing a better depth but is also getting that halo effect creeping in. I'd play around with heal and clone tools (as well as some layer masking) to hide that away. From what I've heard most stacks require quite a bit of effort to fully clean up from the initial process. 

sojourn - this thread here might give you a starting point for image stacking
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/193600-what-image-stack.html
I've no idea about PhotoPaint, but there are some commercial and free products for image stacking on the market (CombineZP is a freeware and one I use and Zerine Stacker is a commercial option - both do well and some macro shooters who use both find that sometimes one wins over the other with a certain stack)


----------



## sojourn (Mar 2, 2010)

Overread said:


> I think you are getting a little bit of a halo effect around your ceder blooms, but overall a really good display of the method. Your second maple is showing a better depth but is also getting that halo effect creeping in. I'd play around with heal and clone tools (as well as some layer masking) to hide that away. From what I've heard most stacks require quite a bit of effort to fully clean up from the initial process.
> 
> sojourn - this thread here might give you a starting point for image stacking
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/193600-what-image-stack.html
> I've no idea about PhotoPaint, but there are some commercial and free products for image stacking on the market (CombineZP is a freeware and one I use and Zerine Stacker is a commercial option - both do well and some macro shooters who use both find that sometimes one wins over the other with a certain stack)


 
Many thanks :thumbup: for setting me in the right direction.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourn,  I use Zerene Stacker.  I'm very new at it.  These images were my third and fourth attempt.  You can download this program free and use it for 30 days.  After that you have to purchase it.  About 80 bucks I think.  I tried this a year or so ago and wasn't happy with my results.  I was using free downloaded software.  It was NOT CombineZP so I cannot comment on that program.  It's fun to play with but like everything else it has its limitations.  

Overread  I agree, they do need cleaned up some. (especially the halo)  Still learning the program and process.  Zerene Stacker does have some touch up tools in it, just have to learn to use them.  Could probably use some cloning in Photoshop also.  I'll just keep on slugging along.

Thanks for looking and for the comments.


----------

